# Installing a Viper Smart Start



## Saimoon (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

I'm new and this will be my first thread. I need some advice on what to do. I recently had an audio installer install a Viper 5706v on my 2011 Dodge Charger SE. It works wonderfully and the installer was nice enough to give me the box with the installation instructions and gave me the idea to save money and install the rest of the goodies myself. I recently bought a viper smart start VSM250 off ebay for cheap and have it activated to my smart start account. The problem I'm having is installing it. I don't know what to do. On the Xpresskit Dball2 All combo The D2D port is already being used for the Viper brain and is connected to the D2D port of the Xpress kit. I talked with the seller, and he told me that if I disconnect the Dball I have to relearn the vehicle again which I don't want to do. So my questions are: 

1. Is it ok to only disconnect the D2D port from the xpress kit only and use it for the smart start? 

2. If I do use the D2D port from the xpress kit how will it communicate with the brain of my viper 5706v unit since the D2D port plug that connects to the brain will be disconnected? 

Meaning: How will I use that extra harness for the D2D port of the viper brain. 

3. Would it be ok to disconnect the battery from my vehicle in order to do this process without the vehicle needing to be relearned? 

I was able to download the instructions from Xpresskit but doesn't explain about this just if your installing everything all at once. I don't want to pay $400 for an installation. 

The bad part about all this is on most Dodge vehicles the BCM is located on the passenger side underneath the glove box which makes it very challenging to install this unit since it isn't all bundled together with the brain of the alarm system. I think I pretty much did installed it incorrectly and I want to fix it. Hopefully these pictures may indeed make sense of what I'm asking. 

All I'm worried about is not having the vehicle needed to be relearned. I don't want to drive 350 miles back to Houston and have my installer fix it. If this can be avoided it would relieve alot of my worries. If anyone can give me advice on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> The problem I'm having is installing it. I don't know what to do. On the Xpresskit Dball2 All combo The D2D port is already being used for the Viper brain and is connected to the D2D port of the Xpress kit.


 So the smart start uses the same plug/port already used from the by pass kit, splice in to it(use diodes(radio shack) to isolate the 2 units.
The link you provided stated only works in Canada, might wanna make sure first. 
Don't unplug the Express kit, splice into the wires(1at a time)then cover each up good with tape or shrink wrap.


----------



## Saimoon (Sep 22, 2015)

jaggerwild said:


> So the smart start uses the same plug/port already used from the by pass kit, splice in to it(use diodes(radio shack) to isolate the 2 units.
> The link you provided stated only works in Canada, might wanna make sure first.
> Don't unplug the Express kit, splice into the wires(1at a time)then cover each up good with tape or shrink wrap.


I'll definitively look into that. Do I need diodes for all four wires? It sounds like the most logical thing to do since there isn't an extra D2D port for the smart start :/


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You just don't want voltage feeding wards, from one unit to the other. So 1 wire would be power(red)you would use one for that, I see that you wouldn't need one for ground(black). Not sure what the green and the blue wires are for, but if they use voltage then yes. 

Both units are seeking the same thing from one source, I assume 1 wire would be ignition if so then yes diode on it. You could just use what ever the add on unit needs, IE Ignition run it to the ignition main wire off the alarm etc. One would trigger the starter, so you would have to use it put a diode on it.


----------

